# 2013 Deercam Picture Thread



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

A thread for all to post up those game camera photos this year.

I'll start it off with some pictures taken over the last month with the UOVision UM535 Panda wireless. More to see in my photo album.

Let's see those pics!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish this was on my cam but its off my buddies not far from the property I hunt....this thing is a GIANT!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

that thing is a freak with all that junk


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

The king- tell more about that camera, does it send pics to you so you don't have to go and check it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sasamafras said:


> The king- tell more about that camera, does it send pics to you so you don't have to go and check it?


Yep - it sends the pic (or video if you prefer) as a text message to your phone and also to your email within one minute of the event. It also sends a pic on a user-defined schedule so that you always have verification that it is working.

And it has a two-way communications feature to issue commands to the camera from your phone. Example command - a query for the camera's GPS location....

I purchased mine from TrailCamPro - they have a great guarantee and return policy. And they also have some great reviews of many different trail cameras.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are a few more.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TheKing said:


> Yep - it sends the pic (or video if you prefer) as a text message to your phone and also to your email within one minute of the event. It also sends a pic on a user-defined schedule so that you always have verification that it is working.
> 
> And it has a two-way communications feature to issue commands to the camera from your phone. Example command - a query for the camera's GPS location....
> 
> I purchased mine from TrailCamPro - they have a great guarantee and return policy. And they also have some great reviews of many different trail cameras.


Are you saying that you can query the camera's location if stolen? That would be neat to have.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you saying that you can query the camera's location if stolen? That would be neat to have.


Yes, not to mention the instant photo record. I think it is the beginning of the end for theft and trespassing problems that many of us have had.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it truly worth the 375 $ price tag. That would be an expensive loss if someone swiped it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The one looking up at my chair is the smart one.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

That's some dandys there neffy. Here are a few recent pics. I've got one real nice buck that I just can't get on camera. He is a smart old buck. I put 3 cameras up in late august and to date have pics of 7 different bucks.


----------



## gonefishin (May 12, 2004)

@TheKing - Do you pay a monthly fee for the cell feature as well?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

From what I've read you have to use AT&T or T-Mobile for the camera. Is this true King?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always liked the idea, but cell coverage is nearly non existent in a lot of areas around my place.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

so do you have to pay a subscription fee to use these features? If not, then that could be a wise investment for those running highend trail cams already


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

You have to have a SIM card from AT&T or t mobile does it as we'll. AT&T has better service coverage from what know, depending where you are at. The plans vary in price but can be as low as $10 a month from what I hear. I have used Coverts camera at a spot in Mespo, and it is a handy feature and worth the money if you aren't always able to check your cameras often. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

silverbullets said:


> You have to have a SIM card from AT&T or t mobile does it as we'll. AT&T has better service coverage from what know, depending where you are at. The plans vary in price but can be as low as $10 a month from what I hear. I have used Coverts camera at a spot in Mespo, and it is a handy feature and worth the money if you aren't always able to check your cameras often.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Exactly. If you already have AT&T service, it is an additional $10 per month. If not, then it is $20 per month. Since a Go-phone is pay as you go, you only need the service during the season. You can turn it on and off whenever you want.

Those are some monster racks!!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The night before archery season opens.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

She's got a juicy apple in her mouth. Say AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

This idiot.....


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Have 1 other picture of this guy.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Acorns and apples


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I had not seen any daytime bucks for a week so I added some more apples at noon today. He pushed some does out and chowed down.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Had to pass on this one yesterday. He must have read the regulations for youth muzzleloader.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just got a new buck on camera. Solid deer. Hard to judge him on what he would score with him looking back like that but on a guess is say 160s? Any ideas from you guys?









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

howdog said:


> This idiot.....
> 
> View attachment 84018


haha how close to a road is that cam?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great pics -keep them coming. 
Here's one from last night showing that at least some of the bucks are still hanging together.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

This unusual rack showed up for lunch yesterday. I don't see too many long racks here and he looks like he has the potential in a year or so. Hope he does well during the rut.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like damage to his right rear leg to me. That would explain the odd left side antler.


----------



## 2048 (Jul 15, 2012)

Decisions Decisions. I think I will let him grow another year.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

2048 said:


> Decisions Decisions. I think I will let him grow another year.


Good call. Hes going to be a stud in the next year or two. He may not score huge, but hes going to be one heck of an 8 pointer.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree with Magis and your post, another year and he appears to have potential for some serious mass I am sure his daddy is running around there somewhere.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Another broken rack













Not the best pics but this is the third year in a row that I have a nice deer broken early. I guess I wanna see the one doin the damage









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I removed the captions to keep it G rated lol


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

:!:!:!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

From a friend, he was looking back at the guy when he was walking in:


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I just hate when they watch me walk in !.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The little ones seemed to be on their own for several days last week, feasting on some corn in broad daylight. And the big guy started showing up a few days later.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ghost of Christmas Past! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Only got 1 picture of him, I think he was just cruisin through


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Have several pics of this guy. I've seen him three times from stand but not in bow range and not for several weeks. He's the only decent buck in the area this year which is odd cause we usually have a few shooters each year. I was running three cams for the last several years but have to start over cause they all crapped out. My primos tc46 was only a year old and won't run for a week on a set of batteries. My tc35 is dead and won't even power up on new batteries. And my old faithful 5 yr old Moultrie with flash was vandalized this past summer. Looking at covert or spy point but not sure. It sucks not having them cause I rely on them for scouting.


----------

